# my ladies



## QBCrocket (Feb 23, 2019)

first are OG Kush















White Widow not as big but O so Frosty


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 24, 2019)

Awesome toast there...beautiful!


----------



## thegloman (Feb 24, 2019)

Looking Real Good there bro!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2019)

Look at the frost will ya. nice.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice looking ladies too but all that grey hair!!!


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 24, 2019)

Hats Off Mate


----------



## don403 (Mar 6, 2019)

They are so beautiful!! wish they were in my garden!


----------



## zigggy (Mar 8, 2019)

sweet


----------

